# How to grow a new Crest.



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi every1. one of my female had small crest always looks not good to me .
today i plucked her crest how can i grow new crest?


----------



## satamakaupunki (Aug 30, 2015)

You're joking right?
you realize crests are a genetic trait so they'll always grow back in the same length as before, not to mention how cruel it is to pluck a crest. This has to be a troll thread, there's no way someone is this dumb right?


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

bro i didnt plucked all feather i just plucked 3 to 4 feathers they were damaged and broken thats why i pluck them.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

They should be allowed to fall out naturally unless there is some threat of bleeding or potential for injury to the blrd. Plucking them won't make another grow in any longer or make the crest grow back thicker.


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

TamaMoo said:


> They should be allowed to fall out naturally unless there is some threat of bleeding or potential for injury to the blrd. Plucking them won't make another grow in any longer or make the crest grow back thicker.


umm thanks for your compliment buddy i thought if i pluck it will grow better.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

No, that isn't the case with crest feathers. Tiels have all sorts of different crest sizes and shapes. If the feathers were damaged, they will fall out and unless she's still maturing, they will pretty much grow back to the exact same size


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

In the future, please do research _before _taking action like plucking your bird. People will be happy to answer your questions and help your bird avoid unnecessary suffering.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Plucking the feathers can actually do long-term damage and prevent any feathers from regrowing, if plucked enough times.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree with what everyone else has said. Also, breeding lutino to lutino might be the cause of short/sparse crests in your case. You need to breed your best lutinos with other mutations to get better results.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> umm thanks for your compliment buddy i thought if i pluck it will grow better.


If she's a lutino, her crest isn't going to grow in any better. Lutinos are known for bald spots and thin crests. Your best bet would be to breed her to a pied male, as pieds are known for very full, nice crests. Plucking any feathers is never a good idea.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend breeding at all until you do substantial additional research on basic bird care.


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

thanks all. i have all lutinos now i'll add pearls and pieds.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pearls are also going to give you small crests. The amount of inbreeding done to get pearls and lutinos has caused them to not have very nice crests. Pieds are the way to go.


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> Pearls are also going to give you small crests. The amount of inbreeding done to get pearls and lutinos has caused them to not have very nice crests. Pieds are the way to go.


Bro can you guide me which mutation i bond with lutinos to get good quality of birds.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As stated previously...pieds or normal greys are what you should be looking for.


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

why would you pluck your birds feathers??? the only reason you shold ever pluck a feather is if its a danger to your bird like a broken blood feather. otherwise leave them alone! it hurts them and regrowing feathers puts stress on your birds body.

how would you like it if your parents started pulling ****** of your hair out because they didnt like how it looked?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> why would you pluck your birds feathers??? the only reason you shold ever pluck a feather is if its a danger to your bird like a broken blood feather. otherwise leave them alone! it hurts them and regrowing feathers puts stress on your birds body.
> 
> how would you like it if your parents started pulling ****** of your hair out because they didnt like how it looked?


For people who don't know much about birds, this tends to be normal practice. Pet stores will pluck out broken tail feathers to encourage them to grow back and I've even had it recommended to me when I bought a new bird. That's why people come here to ask questions, so we can guide them in the right direction.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> For people who don't know much about birds, this tends to be normal practice. Pet stores will pluck out broken tail feathers to encourage them to grow back and I've even had it recommended to me when I bought a new bird. That's why people come here to ask questions, so we can guide them in the right direction.


Rocko had two broken tail feathers not blood just like bent I didnt pluck them I just twisted it so it fell off and ill just wait for it to moult out.I would never pluck any of my birds I was shocked reading this thread.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Let's keep in mind that everyone comes from different parts of the world, so they may not have information as readily available as others do. They're here to learn and ask questions


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Let's keep in mind that everyone comes from different parts of the world, so they may not have information as readily available as others do. They're here to learn and ask questions


I think most people here forget that people are here to learn.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

A pet store gave Phoenix a terrible clip job, and he repeatedly broke both blood and developed feathers because the clipped feathers offered no protection to them. I chose to pull his clipped flights so they'd all grow in at a similar pace, minimizing the risk of him injuring himself further. We had some bumps along the way, but it worked out well for us, and he's now a happy, fully flighted bird.

There are good reasons for pulling feathers. Vanity, however, is not one of them.


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> For people who don't know much about birds, this tends to be normal practice. Pet stores will pluck out broken tail feathers to encourage them to grow back and I've even had it recommended to me when I bought a new bird. That's why people come here to ask questions, so we can guide them in the right direction.


yah roxy bro i never want to hurt my birds. i do many mistakes but it was bad mistake, anyway thanks all fallow members for kind suggestions,i'll never pluck them again.
She is gaining new crest feather.


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

CaliTiels said:


> Let's keep in mind that everyone comes from different parts of the world, so they may not have information as readily available as others do. They're here to learn and ask questions


Agree i don't have knowledge about genetic and mutation, i just bred my birds many times but never think about genetics.


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I think most people here forget that people are here to learn.


lolz am here to learn but i agreed it was my mistake.


----------

